# Bush Hog 2615L hydraulics



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

How should a bush hog 2615L bat wing mower hydraulics be connected? I have one line from the tractor going to a wing cylinder, is teed at the top of the cylinder then goes to the other wing cylinder. When engaging, the second cylinder tries to pickup the wing but fluid blows out the relief plug at the bottom of the cylinder. Did try removing the plug--cylinder picked up wing with fluid pouring out--the first cylinder never engaged. Need help with connections.
Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Tractors with three or more valves are usually hooked up with one valve in use for each cylinder. if you have only two valves, the wings are raised together by use of a tee somewhere in the loop. Not uncommon for one wing to raise first, then when it's full up the other will raise. In your case you stated that fluid is flowing out one of the vent plugs? That's not a plumbing problem, it's a cylinder problem. The piston seals in the leaking cylinder are allowing fluid to leak past and then out the vent. Once that problem has been corrected the other wing will probably lift.


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Fedup. Will repair/replace and see where it takes me.


----------

